# Line eye or....?



## EmmaVH

Original photo and tweeked photo... I'm 10dpo. Top test is from this morning, bottom test was this afternoon on a whim.


----------



## mumof1+1

I see a 2nd line on both of those. Looks like mine did at 9dpo. Good luck x


----------



## EmmaVH

Thanks... I'm very anxious


----------



## EmmaVH

This morning... Original and Edited


----------



## star25

Looks like you’re getting good progression there!


----------



## EmmaVH

I am still so incredibly nervous... Really hoping AF stays away.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## justonemore31

Def see them


----------



## EmmaVH

:bfp: no witch today! Got these yesterday morning


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, congratulations! :)


----------



## Missy.

Congratulations :)


----------



## Tiffaq

Congrats!!!!


----------



## EmmaVH

Thanks everyone but I lost another one. On to another cycle...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Sorry to hear was looking good too xxx


----------

